# Put my boat in the water today



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Because of the recent rains we had, I was able to put my boat in the water at our subdivision boat ramp


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

That right there is too funny!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Good one.....


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Good one Duke!!

-LP


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL, Duke you gotta sell more houses. Looks like it did come up quiite a bit. How much rain did you get?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

duke, that is funny!!!!! i was really excited for ya till i seen the pics!!!!!!! lol lol lol i think i can still get mine in...................


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool boat, Duke...and wakeboards!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I think we had about 1.5" from the last rain. We had a good turnout for the fish fry but I don't think we had quite enough to carry my boat from the boathouse to the creek.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks like your boat shrunk just like the lake.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

But if you hit a stump, it would just bounce off...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sheriff, looks like you may have been wading in *Knob Creek* too long.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

I guess I was wrong. There is a wake board boat out there that won't bother me while i'm fishing!!!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Keep your chin up Sheriff, the rains a coming, maybe.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Priceless Duke! Absolutely Priceless*

You won't believe, but I was actually fooled for a minute. I was trying to figure why in the world you would want to change boats, since yours is so perfect...
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

FISHROADIE said:


> It looks like your boat shrunk just like the lake.


Water must be cold! &#128513;


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Attaboy...make lemonade.


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

nice boat right there....


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

oh duke thats tooooo funnnny........I was wonder what the heck...i know the water came up some but only inches....I wanted to see that pontoon beached.......


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey! You need to clean that upholstery!


----------

